

Ask HN: How much did it cost to build Google+ from concept thru production? - odddog

I'm astounded by the awesomeness that is Google+. How much did it cost to build Google+ from concept through to launch?
======
ceejayoz
I'd imagine this is unanswerable. Many components likely are used in more than
one Google project.

------
mikelbring
There was an article that tried to piece it together a few days ago, I think
they quoted around 550 million. Can't remember the article.

~~~
ig1
550m would put it at around 3000 man years which seems a tad high.

~~~
writetoalok
3000 man years is 100 people working for 30 years! Or 100 people working for 3
years!

Also 550m equated to 3000 man years includes hardware costs or not?

